# Pressemeldung: Schädlichen Spurenstoffen auf die Schliche kommen



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2015)

Pressemeldung

*Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) in Berlin*

*Schädlichen Spurenstoffen auf die Schliche kommen​*
_Vom 22. bis zum 26. Juni 2015 diskutieren in Berlin Wissenschaftler und Doktoranden aus aller Welt über die hydrologischen und biogeochemischen Mechanismen, die den Um- und Abbau von Nähr- und Schadstoffen in Fließgewässersedimenten steuern. Die Sommerschule „HypoBASICS" findet im Rahmen des EU-Projekts „HypoTRAIN“ statt, das Anfang 2015 startete und federführend vom Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) geleitet wird. _

Das Sediment am Grund eines Fließgewässers ist viel mehr als nur Sand, Kies oder Schlamm. Wenn Wasser in einem Fluss oder Bach talwärts fließt, bewegt es sich nicht nur oberflächlich vorwärts. Es dringt auch immer wieder in das Gewässerbett ein, um an anderer Stelle erneut an die Oberfläche zu treten. Die Sedimente wirken dabei wie ein Filter, der dem Flusswasser Nähr- und Schadstoffe entziehen kann. Komplexe physikalische, biologische und chemische Prozesse bestimmen diesen Filtermechanismus. 



Das sedimentäre Gewässerbett von Fließgewässern nennen Wissenschaftler „hyporheische Zone“. Sie wird neben dem Flusswasser auch vom angrenzenden Grundwasser gespeist. Mit diesen Interaktionen von Grund- und Oberflächenwasser und deren Bedeutung für den Um- und Abbau von Schadstoffen beschäftigt sich das Projekt HypoTRAIN. „Viele dieser Prozesse sind bisher nicht oder nur ansatzweise bekannt“, sagt Karin Meinikmann, die das Projekt am IGB koordiniert. „Mit unseren Ergebnissen möchten wir deshalb dazu beitragen, den Rückhalt, Transport und Abbau von Nähr- und Schadstoffen im Fließgewässer besser zu verstehen.“ Auf Grundlage der Ergebnisse sollen anschließend Maßnahmen für das Gewässermanagement entwickelt werden. 


*Arbeiten an ineinandergreifenden Themen*

Am Projekt beteiligt sind insgesamt 20 Partnereinrichtungen aus der ganzen Welt, die eine große Bandbreite an Forschungsdisziplinen abdecken. 16 Doktoranden (drei davon am IGB) werden das Projekt mit Leben füllen und an ineinandergreifenden Themen arbeiten. Sie widmen sich zum Beispiel der Transformation von organischen Spurenstoffen in der hyporheischen Zone, der Rolle, die Mikroorganismen oder Pflanzenwurzeln dabei spielen, der Quantifizierung von Wasserflüssen in der Übergangszone und der Entwicklung geeigneter Messmethoden. 



Das Projekt zeichnet sich durch ein ausgereiftes Konzept zur Ausbildung seiner Doktoranden aus. Dazu gehören unter anderem mehrere Aufenthalte an anderen am Projekt beteiligten Forschungseinrichtungen oder Unternehmen sowie zwei zentrale Experimentalstudien, in deren Rahmen alle Doktoranden an denselben Untersuchungsstellen zusammenarbeiten werden. Die einwöchige Sommerschule im Juni 2015 ist der Auftakt für die Forschungsarbeiten, bei dem Kooperationen und Experimente gemeinsam geplant und abgestimmt werden.



Gefördert wird HypoTRAIN als „Innovative Training Network“ (ITN) im Rahmen des Horizon2020-Programms durch die EU. Das Akronym steht für den Volltitel „Hyporheic Zone Processes – A training network for enhancing the understanding of complex physical, chemical and biological process interactions in hyporheic zones“.


----------



## Westblutossi (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schädlichen Spurenstoffen auf die Schliche kommen*

Sry, aber ey, daß was die dort bequatschen, das ham wa 1990 schon in der Hauptschule gehabt !!!!


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schädlichen Spurenstoffen auf die Schliche kommen*



Westblutossi schrieb:


> Sry, aber ey, daß was die dort bequatschen, das ham wa 1990 schon in der Hauptschule gehabt !!!!



ja, ganz toll.
macht es aber eher schlimmer, 
dass das heute immer noch ein thema ist.


komischer post, ey...


----------



## kreuzass (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schädlichen Spurenstoffen auf die Schliche kommen*

@westblutossi
Wohl kaum.


----------



## Westblutossi (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schädlichen Spurenstoffen auf die Schliche kommen*

ja Bildung ist ja heute mehr vom sozialen Umfeld bestimmt, oder findeste nicht ?


----------



## kreuzass (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schädlichen Spurenstoffen auf die Schliche kommen*

Auf gewisse Art und Weise sicherlich. Ich gehe jedoch davon aus, dass ihr damals in der Hauptschule diese Thematik nicht in der Tiefe behandelt habt. Generell wurde diese Thematik - sprich wissenschaftlich - noch nicht in der Tiefe behandelt, sonst würde man das jetzt auch nicht anstreben.

Darum geht es doch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schädlichen Spurenstoffen auf die Schliche kommen*



Westblutossi schrieb:


> ja Bildung ist ja heute mehr vom sozialen Umfeld bestimmt, oder findeste nicht ?



Ja ey, da kannste voll recht haben.


----------



## Westblutossi (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schädlichen Spurenstoffen auf die Schliche kommen*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Auf gewisse Art und Weise sicherlich. Ich gehe jedoch davon aus, dass ihr damals in der Hauptschule diese Thematik nicht in der Tiefe behandelt habt. Generell wurde diese Thematik - sprich wissenschaftlich - noch nicht in der Tiefe behandelt, sonst würde man das jetzt auch nicht anstreben.
> 
> Darum geht es doch.



ja natürlich gehen wir heute mit anderen forschungsmitteln/techniken an die sache ran.aber mirkrobiologisch etc. sollte doch so ziemlich alles klar sein, oder?
die nr ist doch schon 1000 mal durchgeforscht worden...ausserdem sind Hauptschüler nicht minderbemittelt .


----------



## kreuzass (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schädlichen Spurenstoffen auf die Schliche kommen*



Westblutossi schrieb:


> ja natürlich gehen wir heute mit anderen forschungsmitteln/techniken an die sache ran.aber mirkrobiologisch etc. sollte doch so ziemlich alles klar sein, oder?
> die nr ist doch schon 1000 mal durchgeforscht worden...



Die Erde war auch einmal eine Scheibe. Auch damals war man bereits der Ansicht, mehr als genug zu wissen und was wissen wir heute? Mehr. Und vor allen Dingen, dass die Erde keine Scheibe ist.




Westblutossi schrieb:


> ...ausserdem sind Hauptschüler nicht minderbemittelt .



Das ist schön, dass du das feststellst. Auch mir ist das nicht neu. Davon ab, habe ich das auch mit keiner Silbe erwähnt oder gar suggerieren wollen. Zur Klarstellung, nur für dich. |wavey:


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Schädlichen Spurenstoffen auf die Schliche kommen*



Westblutossi schrieb:


> Sry, aber ey, daß was die dort bequatschen, das ham wa 1990 schon in der Hauptschule gehabt !!!!


 
 Angekratzt vielleicht.
 So als ob es reichen würde bis 5 zählen zu können um Mathematik umfassend zu verstehen.

 Schade, Du scheinst nicht verstanden zu haben wie komplex und unerforscht da noch vieles ist.


----------

